# E.M. Estey Chemist Moncton NB.



## Oldsdigger (Mar 11, 2018)

I have someone who is interested in purchasing my E.M. Estey Chemist Moncton NB. ( New Brunswick ) Bottle. But I cannot find a value on it and all my bottle books are 1970's ! Can anyone help me value it ? It ins Aqua and in perfect condition. 7 1/4" inches tall x 2 1/2" x 1 1/2" mold seam stops at the shoulder and base of the neck ! Thanks in advance for any information !


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 11, 2018)

PM sent.


----------



## RCO (Mar 12, 2018)

nice bottle I'm not sure if I've seen it before , I'm not that familiar with New Brunswick bottles but I haven't seen that many bottles from Moncton before even though its a bigger city . have no idea as to its value but would imagine it be desirable


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a place not far from there that we go in the summer.  Beautiful bottle-is it go sale?


----------



## Oldsdigger (Mar 12, 2018)

NHPharm Hi, Waiting to hear from a collector in NB. that has the amber mate of this ! Hopefully it will have a new home soon ! But I'm still looking through boxes ! But I think I might have one or two H.H. pharms out there still on the hunt for you. I did find a few from Portland ME. Actually I think that is where I got the Estey bottle back in the 70's.


----------

